# What this stemmy?



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

I was thinking it's a Nanjenshan but all the pics I find have slightly more delicate leaves. Plus I haven't seen on with the little red balls under each leaf like I have.

Please ignore Jeeves. He came flying over when I was about to take the pic. Attention whore.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Didiplis diandra_. It looks like it needs more micros.

I didn't know you guys could get that in Australia.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=41&category=genus&spec=Didiplis


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't know we could get it either.

Why do you say it needs more micros? What specifically? 

I now know the lighting I have isn't sufficient for it, but it will be moving soon to a high tech tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Iron. It should be OK in your high tech assuming it gets plenty of that in addition to everything else.

The little red balls are flower buds.


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm dosing a stack of iron, it's just the transfer that washes out the greens and makes them more yellow. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

More light will also help red coloring on the tips and buds.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

It's not too uncommon, think it's been around for a while.


----------

